# SMP not working - only using one CPU

## The Mad Crapper

I have a compaq proliant 1850R with 2x 500Mhz PIIIs. I just got gentoo 2005.1 installed with the hardened kernel sources and everything seems to be working... everything but SMP.

I had to use LILO to boot the machine because grub doesn't see the drive on the raid controller. Is there a boot option i need to add to make it use SMP? i have it compiled in the kernel.

Here is part of dmesg

```

Warning only 896MB will be used. 

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.   <-- I AM! 

896MB LOWMEM available. 

On node 0 totalpages: 229376 

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1 

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16 

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1 

DMI not present. 

ACPI: RSDP (v000 COMPAQ                                ) @ 0x000f4fd0 

  >>> ERROR: Invalid checksum 

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000) 

Built 1 zonelists 

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=hardened ro root=4803 

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic" 

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01745000) 

Initializing CPU#0 

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c052b000 soft=c0523000 

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes) 

Detected 498.562 MHz processor. 

Using tsc for high-res timesource 

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25 

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes) 

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes) 

Memory: 904264k/917504k available (2853k kernel code, 12796k reserved, 707k data, 208k init, 0k highmem) 

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok. 

Calibrating delay loop... 983.04 BogoMIPS (lpj=491520) 

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K 

CPU: L2 cache: 512K 

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000 

Intel machine check architecture supported. 

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0. 

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done. 

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done. 

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK. 

CPU0: Intel Pentium III (Katmai) stepping 02 

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1461.86 usecs. 

task migration cache decay timeout: 2 msecs. 

SMP motherboard not detected. <-- does this just mean this SMP hardware isn't supported? 

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation. 

Brought up 1 CPUs 

```

I am SO close to being done with the install, this is all i have left to do!

Thank you!

----------

## Marctraider

It means it's not detected as a SMP mainboard, perhaps it isnt supported yes, I dont thinj you forgot something in the kernel config because it's trying to detect a SMP mainboard but it does not  :Sad: 

Perhaps a BIOS update might help?

Whats up with this:

```

Warning only 896MB will be used. 

 Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.   <-- I AM! 

 896MB LOWMEM available. 

```

(Did you enable high memory support?)

and

```

 ACPI: RSDP (v000 COMPAQ                                ) @ 0x000f4fd0 

   >>> ERROR: Invalid checksum 

```

COMPAQ   :Shocked:   Dont know if that's bad or not... but it has to do with your compaq  :Wink: 

----------

## The Mad Crapper

i did enable high mem. but the machine only has one gig....

http://www.burningpc.com/kern.jpg

guess i need to talk to compaq and i am sure the hardware is no longer supported.

----------

## btlee

well..

your computer does not support hyperthreading.

drop it and chek if you included real-clock timer.

----------

## The Mad Crapper

 *btlee wrote:*   

> well..
> 
> your computer does not support hyperthreading.
> 
> drop it and chek if you included real-clock timer.

 

i looked through the menu and couldn't find real-clock timer. I searched the .config, and still didn't find anything. I am really feeling like a noob...

----------

## btlee

you can find it in char device.

Cheers

----------

## nE0

 *btlee wrote:*   

> well..
> 
> your computer does not support hyperthreading.
> 
> drop it and chek if you included real-clock timer.

 

 :Confused: 

It's a DUAL PentiumIII (3) machine. A P3 does not support HyperThreading. You are confused with a P4 with HyperThreading Technology.

@TopicStarter: Check for a BIOS update from the HP website

Look here for starters..  :Wink: 

http://h18023.www1.hp.com/support/files/server/us/locate/20_1115.html

Make sure both processors are enabled in your BIOS (if it is possible to disable them at all)

Did the Universal Install CD find both processors ??

----------

## The Mad Crapper

HT was just on by default, i just never turned it off. 

i turned off HT and set the real-time clock. That didn't do it. ( it takes forever to compile a kernel with one 500Mhz CPU :p )

I haven't poked around in the BIOS yet, and my day is full of meetings so it will have to wait till the end of the day. 

The genkernel on the CD did not see both CPUs.

----------

## Marctraider

For the clearup, HT, or hyperthreading technology in some pentium 4's simply 'virtualize' a second cpu, which obviously makes multitasking a little faster...

Anyway, did you check a smp kernel from a gentoo livecd? there are mostly smp kernels there, press F1 or F2 maybe you can find the name  :Smile: 

If those kernels doesnt even see the SMP mainboard then I don't know what you should do  :Sad: 

----------

## JavaJim

I have a similar issue with an old Pentium II machine.  I have Gentoo running quite well (IMHO) except that it is running as a single processor machine.

The relevant (I think) dmesg portions are here:

<snip>

CPU0: Intel Pentium II (Deschutes) stepping 01

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

<snip>

Jim

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

I've Gentoo on some older Proliant (2500) & the SMP kernel is working just fine. I had also some problems with booting at the start and I compiled the kernel with all correct SCSI-drivers included in and then everything was fine.

I think you've to get off that SMP(Hyperthreading) support & those checks of P4 non-fatal errors and thermal throttling.

& remember this for SMP (from help)

```
People using multiprocessor machines who say Y here should also say  Y to "Enhanced Real Time Clock Support", below.
```

& Did you check  http://www.cpqlinux.com/  4 info ?

----------

## JavaJim

Setting (in Compaq SmartStart/bios utility) the OS type to UnixWare 7 made it work.  Not sure what exactly is going on in SmartStart but it must report hardware differently based on this setting.  ?? Wonder if it would have fixed a different problem I worked around before ??  Oh well.

YMV

Jim

----------

## kaputnik

thanks JavaJim, that worked for my Compaq 1850R as well.

i even submitted a bug and we couldn't figure it out.  I posted the solution for them too.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=89996

----------

